
Only Samsung Can Save Android from iPhone Domination - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2016/08/21/samsung-galaxy-android-google-fights-apple-iphone/#d3d004e7e42f
======
HisGraceTheDuck
I think competition has been good for all smartphone consumers so keep up the
good work Samsung!

(speaking as an iPhone user)

